#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  DiverRance 2005

## CyberNBD

Zoals JJ al zei in http://forum.licht-geluid.net/forum/...TOPIC_ID=14525 bij deze de filmpjes van diverrance:

http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/dive...ardstyle_1.wmv
http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/dive...ardstyle_2.wmv
http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/dive...ardstyle_3.wmv
http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/dive...e_Trance_1.wmv
http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/dive...e_Trance_2.wmv
http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/dive...nce_Club_1.wmv
http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/dive...nce_Club_2.wmv
http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/dive...e_Techno_1.wmv

Zijn allemaal gemaakt in het laatste half uur/uur van festival, dus vandaar dat het her en der al wat minder druk is (vooral techno dan).

----------


## djbirdie

ziet er netjes uit allemaal! alleen de muziek in de hardstyle tent is geen hardstyle, das hardcore/oldschool maar kom zeker omdat het het laatste uur was?

gaaf gedaan met het decor, maakt het een stuk minder kaal

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door CyberNBD_
> 
> Zijn allemaal gemaakt in het laatste half uur/uur van festival, dus vandaar dat het her en der al wat minder druk is (vooral techno dan).



Dat zal dan ook vast de rede geweest zijn voor de mindere operating, want daar word ik nu niet echt wild van als ik die filmpjes bekijk.

----------


## PowerSound

Dahct ik ook... Anders good job !

----------


## rene.derksen

Hardstyle tent worden de leukste dingetjes gedaan met het licht, maar op sommige stukken vind ik het totaal niet bij de muziek passen. Maar voor de rest ziet het er netjes uit!

----------


## William

> citaat:_Geplaatst door CyberNBD_
> 
> Zoals JJ al zei in http://forum.licht-geluid.net/forum/...TOPIC_ID=14525 bij deze de filmpjes van diverrance:
> 
> http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/dive...ardstyle_1.wmv
> http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/dive...ardstyle_2.wmv
> http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/dive...ardstyle_3.wmv
> http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/dive...e_Trance_1.wmv
> http://www.licht-verhuur.nl/div/dive...e_Trance_2.wmv
> ...



dat zie ik vaak (no disrespect! super dat je dit soort klussen kunt uitvoeren!) bij de producties van Cyberdance. De apparatuur is top, de afwerking geweldig maar het operate gedeelte vindt ik vaak niet mooi. De sfeer wordt niet goed aangevoeld van een nummer, de timing is niet goed etc.

Maar behalve dat wel hele mooi klussen!

----------


## CyberNBD

Zal er deels ook wel door komen dat ik normaal (sowieso bij gewone feestjes met 1 area) degene ben die operate.  En operaten en filmen gaat nou eenmaal niet samen.  En als ik niet film wordt het niet gedaan [ :Embarrassment: )].
Op diverrance heb ik me vooral beziggehouden met het bouwtechnische gedeelte, en alle materiaallijsten, planningen en overige toestanden tijdens de voorbereidingen voor alle tenten.  Qua proggen heb ik enkel de Hardstyle gedaan, en deels geoperate.
Reacties op licht waren eigenlijk erg goed, dus zal over het algemeen wel meegevallen zijn.  Lees hier vaak een hoop kritiek, maar zie zelden filmpjes van die bepaalde mensen of anderen terug, dus tja.
Wat niet wil zeggen dat ik de filmpjes 100% ok vind, integendeel misschien zelfs sommigen.

----------


## moderator

Helemaal eens met cyber: laat ook wat zien wat je wel mooi vindt, heb je denk ik iets meer recht van spreken...

Of probeer aan te geven WAT je niet mooi vindt, lijkt me voor iemand die belichter-operator is een koud kunstje[ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Christiaan Visser

1 woord: Top!

Cyberdance heeft zeker door hoe het WEL moet!

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Bwah dat heb ik hier vaker gehoord... er is me zelfs verweten dat ik zelf nooit wat postte en altijd kritiek loop te leveren. Als dat zo mocht zijn moet je de zoekmachine maar gebruiken, en wie per se een filmpje moet hebben kan een willekeurig DVD-tje thuis krijgen. Heb er alleen geen van house-party's aangezien ik die vrijwel nooit doe; en de filmpjes die er dan zijn zijn gemonteerd op andere muziek waardoor er al geen zak meer van klopt.

En ik ben het eens met de rest: gebrek aan timing (wel veranderen van setting maar niet op het juiste moment) en gevoel. En maar een beetje blinders zitten duwen wat ik vrijwel overal terugzie en nooit snap. Een blinder hoort in mijn opzicht maar hooguit 5x per uur aan te gaan op een daarvoor geschikt accent, als je knopjes wilt drukken hang je maar een zooi (gefilterde) parren in. Goed, blijft ook een kwestie van smaak uiteraard, zal er verder geen woorden aan vuil maken; had ook al opgemerkt dat er weinig aan op te merken valt verder  :Smile:

----------


## rene.derksen

Ik ben het dus ookwel eens met iCe, wat me vooral opviel was met de blinders, totaal niet getimed, zo ook met wisselingen van lichtstandjes en kleuren. Ik zeg ook niet dat ik het wel kan, maar ik verwacht wel meer op zo'n groot feest. Overigens zag het buiten het timen op wel goed uit. Kleuren, standjes etc.

----------


## William

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> Of probeer aan te geven WAT je niet mooi vindt, lijkt me voor iemand die belichter-operator is een koud kunstje[)]



eerste filmpje 

begin geen blackout. Atomics naar 100% faden tot break, dan blackout, op de eerste maat blinders! vervolgens wappers bewegen, fast random strobe, gevolgd door atomic chase. alles lekker openwit/afgewisseld met blauwe langzame shapes op de breaks/rustige stukken. vooral geen roze gebruiken bij hardcore[xx(]

----------


## Mifex

Cyberdance, ik weet niet hoe jij al dat apperatuur bij elkaar heb gespaard WOW... helemaal geweldig, grote klussen, wat wil je nog meer?

Prachtige klussen en shows, ga zo door.

Gr

----------


## DJ.T

Mifex, er is een klein verschilletje tussen een Drive-innetje en een bedrijf dat dit soort klussen doet.
In het eerste geval gaat het over het algemeen om een hobby, de Drive-in wordt dan bekostigd door geld dat verdiend wordt met klussen, maar ook door een stapeltje prive geld.
Hier wordt er dus gespaard, enz.
Bij een bedrijf gaat dat toch iets anders..  :Wink:

----------


## javello

Ten eerste mijn complimenten aan "CyperNBD" !

Ik vindt het persoonlijk altijd erg leuk om te zien dat LJ's de moeite nemen om hún werk danwel het werk van één ander, op film of op de gevoelige plaat vast leggen, om het dan vervolgens te delen met anderen! En zodoende (het is maar hoe je het bekijkt) al dan niet iets van elkander's werk te kunnen leren........dus nogmaals mijn complimenten "CyberNBD" voor de filmpjes! 

Dat zouden we met z'n allen dus wel eens wat vaker mogen doen aangezien er op forums wel een heleboel gepraat wordt, maar we nooit eens aan elkander laten zien wat we kunnen (afgezien enkele foto's! Binnen de komende 3 weken zal ik proberen wat filmpjes van mijn werk hier online te gooien en ik ben benieuwd naar wat jullie ervan vinden......

Verder heb ik wel wat kritiek.......naar aanleiding van de filmpjes die ik heb gezien (er hing een heleboel leuk spul & het programmeren zal allemaal vast wel goed gelukt zijn)....maar ik moet me helaas wel aansluiten bij de kritiek die "iCe" leverd! Het "Timen"  als mede de "feeling" voor de muziek die gedraaid werd zag ik niet echt terug in de show die door de desbetreffende "operator" werd gegeven..........

Greets Javello

----------

